# bringing home the puppies 🙌



## prettyfacejae (Dec 11, 2013)

soooo pretty soon it'll be time to bring home our little kings , me and my boyfriend are going to do a little pre shopping for the puppies , any suggestions on what and where to find some great stuff for our little guys ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jdcfrank (Dec 28, 2013)

They are so cute.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

1)Well, I'd start off with getting TWO separate crates with dividers so they can grow with the pups. 
2) some grain free food
3) toys
4) stainless steal bowls
5) leash collar combos
6) baby gates for training purposes


You can get most of this stuff at tractor supply, or petco/petsmart


----------



## justfornow (Dec 11, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> 1)Well, I'd start off with getting TWO separate crates with dividers so they can grow with the pups.
> 2) some grain free food
> 3) toys
> 4) stainless steal bowls
> ...


Already on it only thing we don't have us the food and collars and baby gates yet I need some for my dimensions haven't found the right size yet

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Vet appointment, puppy training classes, a tie out or a outdoot kennel or both(always good to have one or two readily available believe me), a good reliable clock (pups need a schedule), and lots of patients.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Yea baby gates are my best friend and mine aren't puppies anymore haha.

And yes schedule your vet check up! Check for worms get shots etc.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Don't forget the puppy shampoo. They are likely going to be in need of a bath when you get them home. Great looking pups!

Joe


----------



## justfornow (Dec 11, 2013)

jttar said:


> Don't forget the puppy shampoo. They are likely going to be in need of a bath when you get them home. Great looking pups!
> 
> Joe


I've heard they can't use real shampoo till they're like 12 weeks old so a vet told me use the blue dial soap on puppies but honestly how dirty could they be I feel as a good bath in some warm water would be okay for the time since they'll be inside sorta most of the time until next round of shots

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Somw.shampoos can be used at 8 weeks. I always bath new pups

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## prettyfacejae (Dec 11, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> Somw.shampoos can be used at 8 weeks. I always bath new pups
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


True I usually use dawn like the vet told the first month since they say it's damn good for animals seems kinda cheap and weird but they use it on ducks and animals in oil spills so it should do go on a dirty little mutt puppy lol and by the way this is me "justfornow" on my girlfriend's phone I misplaced mines at the moment

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

prettyfacejae said:


> True I usually use dawn like the vet told the first month since they say it's damn good for animals seems kinda cheap and weird but they use it on ducks and animals in oil spills so it should do go on a dirty little mutt puppy lol and by the way this is me "justfornow" on my girlfriend's phone I misplaced mines at the moment
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah but make sure to use dawn, not dial like you said before.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Sawn can be used but it can dry out the skin. If they're gonna be inside.dogs too you won't need to bath as often. Mine get a bath around every month and a half-2 months. Unless they just vet super super dirty lol. There is a shampoo called Top Paw. It's an oatmeal and baking soda. I used it and it was awesome. Made them super soft and for our heeler mix it cut down on shedding (it was a shampoo for shedding). You can use it at 8 weeks I believe. When I do a dawn bath I use the dawn and rinse then do the regular shampoo.

They are super cute pups! Make sure you keep us updated on them

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## justfornow (Dec 11, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> Sawn can be used but it can dry out the skin. If they're gonna be inside.dogs too you won't need to bath as often. Mine get a bath around every month and a half-2 months. Unless they just vet super super dirty lol. There is a shampoo called Top Paw. It's an oatmeal and baking soda. I used it and it was awesome. Made them super soft and for our heeler mix it cut down on shedding (it was a shampoo for shedding). You can use it at 8 weeks I believe. When I do a dawn bath I use the dawn and rinse then do the regular shampoo.
> 
> They are super cute pups! Make sure you keep us updated on them
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'll go get that stuff ASAP and ok I will

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Dr Harvey makes good shampoo for all ages. But I think teething toys are great for you to have a well. They are gonna be chewing everything so you want to make sure you have enough toys around you to be able to grab them and trade anyone they bite something you don't want them biting.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Vet appointment, puppy training classes, a tie out or a outdoot kennel or both(always good to have one or two readily available believe me), a good reliable clock (pups need a schedule), and lots of patients.


You beat me to it... this was going to be my list too.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Katey said:


> You beat me to it... this was going to be my list too.


Great minds....


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*too cute!*

puppies are so awesome... get involved with your local ADBA club so you can get started learning conformation and WP...Being around like minded (bulldog ) folks is great!


----------



## justfornow (Dec 11, 2013)

bluefamily said:


> puppies are so awesome... get involved with your local ADBA club so you can get started learning conformation and WP...Being around like minded (bulldog ) folks is great!


My cousins in Hawaii WP , I don't remember their kennels name , I haven't been back since like 07-08 but I remember they put me on to whole WP thing it's awesome

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Id look at abkc or ukc NOT abda....


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

UKC's WP is pretty much not even worth it anymore. You have to pay for your titles now, from what I've heard. There's basically no true competition anymore in the UKC, its really just for fun. I mean, that's all it should really be about anyways, but the titles are nice too, for bragging rights at least.


----------



## justfornow (Dec 11, 2013)

ThaLadyPit said:


> UKC's WP is pretty much not even worth it anymore. You have to pay for your titles now, from what I've heard. There's basically no true competition anymore in the UKC, its really just for fun. I mean, that's all it should really be about anyways, but the titles are nice too, for bragging rights at least.


Well these dogs could be papered like the parents but the byb is an idiot lol so they're considered mutts I gotta remember to peak at the dad's ped to see where the mix is because they are not 100 % but so I don't think I'll be WP unless there's a mutt pull lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that. You can still WP, as long as the dogs are registered with the registry you're wanting to pull with.

ETA: I will say, there are some places you can pull with that don't require a registry, like the APA (American Pulling Alliance), and you can pull with mixes, altered dogs, etc.


----------



## justfornow (Dec 11, 2013)

ThaLadyPit said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. You can still WP, as long as the dogs are registered with the registry you're wanting to pull with.
> 
> ETA: I will say, there are some places you can pull with that don't require a registry, like the APA (American Pulling Alliance), and you can pull with mixes, altered dogs, etc.


Uh oh I think you just sealed my dogs fate lol his future is now paved I have an infatuation with working Pitts wether it's hunting, WP or just dogs with a drive It's awesome to know my dog would **** your Pet pig up in the wild lol (if I ever see someone with a pet pig)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

